# Question sur XDarwin et système X Window en général



## Einbert (12 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

En fait je me demandais ce que pouvais nous apporter de plus d'installer un X Window sur OS X, en l'occurence XDarwin ? Cela nous permet d'installer par exemple Gimp, qui lui ne tourne pas juste sur OS x, non ? Existe-il alors des compilateurs qui ne tournent pas encore sur OS X, mais pour lesquels on est obligé de passer par XDarwin ? Par exemple, serait-il possible d'installer GCC 3.0.2 sur XDarwin ou fprolog ou encore d'autres trucs du monde gnu ?? 
Ceci sont effectivement encore des points flous dans mon esprit vis-à-vis des X Window !!

++


----------

